# Something Off with this Gibson



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

No serial number, possible cracked neck, guy dropped his price $1000 in one day

2007 Gibson LesPaul Black Beauty Guitar | Guitars | Thunder Bay | Kijiji


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Black Beauty is nice nickname but that's not a Custom if they're implying that. Might be a guitar of the week Classic Antique or Classic Custom (whatever they're called) with an added pickup?
Definitely something to see in person, those areas you point out are a concern.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> Black Beauty is nice nickname but that's not a Custom if they're implying that. Might be a guitar of the week Classic Antique or Classic Custom (whatever they're called) with an added pickup?
> Definitely something to see in person, those areas you point out are a concern.


I was thinking classic custom as well, but didn't think there was a three pickup version of that.


----------



## SingleCoil (May 13, 2021)

His photos are very bad and it's not very easy to photograph the serial number when it's a black guitar and that might look like a headstock repair or just reflection . When you have doubts, ask for a phone number and ask the seller all the questions and ask for more photos.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

tomee2 said:


> Black Beauty is nice nickname but that's not a Custom if they're implying that. Might be a guitar of the week Classic Antique or Classic Custom (whatever they're called) with an added pickup?
> Definitely something to see in person, those areas you point out are a concern.


That was the year for the GOTW, look at the nineth guitar down here...









Feast Your Eyes on Gibson


This year Gibson introduced its groundbreaking Guitar of the Week program. Each a week a new guitar, in a limited edition run of 400, is unveiled, and when they're sold, they are gone for good. From favorite, historically accurate Gibson designs no longer in production to exciting new models...




legacy.gibson.com


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

sulphur said:


> That was the year for the GOTW, look at the nineth guitar down here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mystery solved thanks! It is a Classic Antique with 3 '57 Classics


----------

